# can IRS notify employer for backfiling/streamlined



## seanexpat72 (Oct 9, 2016)

Is there any chance IRS will notify my (UK-based US employer) when I file streamlined or backfile as part of potential audit or for any other reason? You must list both UK and US employer addresses on the forms. This has been my main fear since I've learned I had to file, otherwise I am ready to get compliant. Thanks, Sean


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

seanexpat72 said:


> Is there any chance IRS will notify my (UK-based US employer) when I file streamlined or backfile as part of potential audit or for any other reason? You must list both UK and US employer addresses on the forms. This has been my main fear since I've learned I had to file, otherwise I am ready to get compliant. Thanks, Sean


Why would they want to contact your employer? They would surely contact you directly if they have any questions about your returns.


----------



## seanexpat72 (Oct 9, 2016)

Just worried my employer finds out and I get in trouble, technically non-filing is breaking the law if I understand it correctly...


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't think you need to worry about that. The IRS would have nothing to gain by contacting your employer. They'd rather keep you filing, and tax your savings. 

As for not filing being a crime - that's not how it's being treated by the IRS. Hundreds of thousands of us - possibly millions of us - never knew we were supposed to file. (I myself never filed for fifty years, not having any idea that it was required.) 

The IRS doesn't have the resources to treat us all as criminals, even supposing they wanted to. That's why they tell you to backfile or (if tax is owed) go into Streamlined. That's why there's a reason for late FBAR filing - "Did not know I had to file". Voluntary compliance (and voluntary cheques) is what they want. I feel sure you don't need to worry about them contacting your boss.


----------



## Sendrigo (Feb 15, 2017)

seanexpat72 said:


> Is there any chance IRS will notify my (UK-based US employer) when I file streamlined or backfile as part of potential audit or for any other reason? You must list both UK and US employer addresses on the forms. This has been my main fear since I've learned I had to file, otherwise I am ready to get compliant. Thanks, Sean


Extremely unlikely - if you were going to be audited, they would contact you, and not your employer.

If you haven't filed in a while, you can probably take advantage of the streamlined foreign procedures to get caught up again. I would recommend doing that if you have not filed but should have.

<snip> According to the IRS, if the non-compliance was unintentional, you'll be fine. You'll just end up paying any tax and interest owed and you will be in the clear.

In fact, that's the government's hope - that by making it easier for you to get caught up again, and eliminating the penalties, that you'll come clean and file.


----------

